# Alternative scoring methods



## bdcharles (Jun 6, 2019)

Select your preferred scoring system and I'm thinking we can trial it in an upcoming LM. I've allowed multiple choice just to get a good spread of options and preferences.


----------



## velo (Jun 6, 2019)

Ummm......


----------



## bdcharles (Jun 14, 2019)

OK, for the next comp - July - I will trial the dividing of effect into 2 subsections as per this vote. That also has the effect of leaving the rest of the scoring as is so captures the people who voted for that. Details will be in the writeup for the comp. Thanks for voting


----------



## Rookish (Jun 14, 2019)

wait so we have to split scores more.... simplicity breeds subjectivity. Complexity breeds... subjectivity.....

maybe 5 points SPAG... ( I always think about disabled folk with spag acronym) and 15 points Judge's Opinion.


Let's face it.... language has rules so spag is spag (spastic... ah now I know where subcon thing comes from) For me? Damn the rules. To an extent. But effect and style and all these.... just lump it into one big group. So points for following rules of language, and points for how judgey boy thinks/feels bout piece..... 



maybe 5 points SPAG
5 points style (objective, judge sees piece from outer space, no opinion, seen from literative viewpoint)
10 points Judge's verdict (subjective, but at least be fookin fair)


((Forgot forum parameters, can we swear here? Damned walls)


----------



## Ma'am (Jul 1, 2019)

I seem to have missed this somehow but fwiw, I'd go with just whichever story grabbed you the most. 

Second and third place could occur or not, depending on what that month's judges thought fit best. For ex., if there were only a small number of entrants or if no more stories jumped out above the others after first place was chosen, then maybe not. 

I'd also be more eager to volunteer for judging this way because it doesn't require in-depth analysis, but would just be what you liked, though optional notes could always be included, if desired. Just my two cents.


----------



## Megan Pearson (Jul 4, 2019)

Ma'am said:


> I seem to have missed this somehow but fwiw, ...



Okay, help me out, please. What's "fwiw"?


----------



## Ma'am (Jul 4, 2019)

"For what it's worth."


----------



## Megan Pearson (Jul 4, 2019)

Oh, that makes sense. --Thanks!


----------

